# 3.2 TT engine swap, mk2 engine into mk1 car



## M1cha3l123 (Aug 15, 2021)

I have just bought a 2004 mk1 as project car for my son and l here in New Zealand. The engine is seized, blow head gasket. We are going to swap another engine in and I've found a good one with lowish miles. Bit it's a BUB engine from a mk2, no gearbox but with ecu


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Welcome to the TTF.
Anything is possible, but wiil the expense required, be worth it?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

